# Best Tune Up Products?



## Nreuter87 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a Stock 2006 M6 GTO, and I just crossed the 36,000 mile threshhold(not saying this is a common used marker or anything). I want to do a total tune up since it is now available in my budget. There may be a sticky for this somewhere and if so please just link that.

What are the best...

Plugs/Wires -
Oil Filter -
Oil - Mobil 1 Fully Synthetic
Air Filter -

What other maintenance should I perform @ this time?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Plugs/wire aren't necessary. They should last a long time. I would do oil changes as usual, trans fluid, rear diff fluid, air filter, fuel filter, bleed brakes, bleed clutch if you can, bleed power steering, coolant. 

Check your bushings and rear springs for sag.

Check brake pads/rotors. Mine didn't last 30k miles.


----------



## Nreuter87 (Apr 12, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Plugs/wire aren't necessary. They should last a long time. I would do oil changes as usual, trans fluid, rear diff fluid, air filter, fuel filter, bleed brakes, bleed clutch if you can, bleed power steering, coolant.
> 
> Check your bushings and rear springs for sag.
> 
> Check brake pads/rotors. Mine didn't last 30k miles.


Thank you very much for this information it was above and beyond my request. I was more asking brands of these products *Best performance in mind* not too worried about price.


----------

